# Nützliche Computer-Technologie



## UTux (22 Juli 2013)

*Habe die Schnauze voll von der Computer-Technologie! kopf99

Ich habe meinen PC unbebaut.




Nachdem ich:

Die gesamte Software auf den neusten Stand gebracht,

sämtliche Virenattacken abgewehrt,

alle Hackerangriffe unmöglich gemacht,

Eindringen mit einer gewaltigen Firewall vereitelt,

die Verbindung zum Provider gekappt,

alle unsicheren Schnittstellen und Bauteile entfernt,

ein paar sichere Schnittstellen hinzugefügt,

und viele daraus resultierende kleinere Probleme beseitigt habe.

Läuft mein umgebauter Computer jetzt genau so,
wie ich es zuvor nie zu träumen wagte:




||
||
\ || /
\/






 

Na dann, Prost.

​*


----------



## Krone1 (22 Juli 2013)

So einen Computer brauch ich auch.:thumbup::thx:


----------



## tommie3 (23 Juli 2013)

Kannst mal ne B(r)auanleitung posten?


----------



## chini72 (23 Juli 2013)

So ein Kühles Blondes hätte ich auch gern!!


----------

